# Fonic Surfstick mit Windows 7 ?



## riedochs (24. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

weis jemand ob das geht? Ich gedenke mir den Stick samt Tagesflat zu kaufen, ist für mich optimal.


----------



## amdintel (25. Mai 2009)

mom....? ...O2 Surfstick 2 (Model E160)   ist das genau .
nee ein passendes FW Update von O2 gibt es noch nicht .
was anderes wird dir nicht übrig bleiben zu versuchen ob die Vista Sachen gehen , erst mal .


----------

